# corn snakes



## mixmaster (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know why corn snakes are still illegal in australia?
besides the fact they are imported, because alot of our reptile and other animal species are also originally imported?
im sure many of you know people who own or breed corn snakes and it just doesnt make sense when there is already a decent population of captive corn snakes over here why they are still illegal??


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

where did you hear alot of out reptiles are imported? only the illegal ones


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 24, 2007)

im talking waaaaaaaay back
they are all called natives now but im sure i read in one of my books that originally only a few species of snakes are originally from australia


----------



## cement (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh well, I for one would love to read that book, can you give the name, author etc.
Not having a go, genuine interest.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh geez here we go again **puts on flame suit** I believe it should be done, but It wont be in the next 5 years IMO.

Kane


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

we have approx 156 native species of snake in aust, the only commonly kept exotics would be corns, burmese and balls


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> im talking waaaaaaaay back
> they are all called natives now but im sure i read in one of my books that originally only a few species of snakes are originally from australia



Then why aren't most of our native species native to other countries as well if that is true?


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

i believe some exotic reptiles should be allowed into australia but it should be researched to make sure it is not going to have a large negative impack on our native fauna


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> we have approx 156 native species of snake in aust, the only commonly kept exotics would be corns, burmese and balls



And green iguana's and cham's and king snakes and red tail boa's etc etc, they are all out there, you just have to know where to look. You could get an anaconda if you really tried.

Kane


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

yea, but the main thing is most of the snakes kept in aust are natives


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats true, but there is a big market in exotics, NPWS should realize this and do something about it before there are more illegal reptiles out there than they can license.

Kane


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry i may be wrong about the snakes not being native to australia
however back to my original question of why arent they legal
if they need to be researched on the impact they would have on the environment, how would they go about that when they wont allow them in the country
also is it true when corn snakes become adults they form some kind of poison on their skin?
i dont think its harmful to humans but i have heard this also
once again i may be wrong
there are many more exotics kept than that in large numbers
eg i know people with different breeds of corn snakes, red boas, whip snakes, cobras, green anacondas etc etc
dont bother asking who cause that information isnt coming out
but im just letting you know there is alot more out there than you think


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

why would we even want corn snakes in aust? we have plenty of snakes here that are just as good for pets, the only exotic reptiles i would like are land tortoises


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 24, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> eg i know people with different breeds of corn snakes, red boas, whip snakes, cobras, green anacondas etc etc
> dont bother asking who cause that information isnt coming out
> but im just letting you know there is alot more out there than you think


Well whip snkaes are native and id probably edit out the part about you knowing people with exotics too.........

Im siding with mrspike in that i also belive that some of these exotic species that are already here in large numbers be put onto license. ****Pulls flamesuit from cupboard****


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> why would we even want corn snakes in aust? we have plenty of snakes here that are just as good for pets, the only exotic reptiles i would like are land tortoises


Because they are already here........they also look cool


----------



## nickamon (Apr 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> why would we even want corn snakes in aust?


 
Exactly. We have amazing snakes of our own, who needs imports? 

Although Brazilian Rainbow Boas are beautiful...


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 24, 2007)

are you sure there are no imported whipsnakes?
cause im pretty damn sure there is
i shouldnt have to edit out the part that i know people with exotics because im not the only one
and im not drawing attention to myself cause im not telling anyone who they are
the question of who would want an import when we have so many nice snakes of our own means nothing cause what wrong with overseas species?
the fact that someone would want an overseas species doesnt imply that they dont like natives it implies they also like overseas species
and someone said the only imports they would like are land tortoises..... its still an import isnt it?
whatever opinions you may have of imports doesnt mean other people have to share the same opinion
imported snakes are still snakes.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

There's also a bunch of heroin and cocaine already in the country, lets make that legal while we are at it.:shock:


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah cane toads were researched too and we have rabbits foxes etc, NO to exotics and the nasties they bring with them like OPMV


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

well said mate....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

that applies to both jungle and inks


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> There's also a bunch of heroin and cocaine already in the country, lets make that legal while we are at it.:shock:



Keeping exotic snakes doesn't make you go off your nut and loose it and spend all your money on them and get addicted .. oh wait.

I don't see why people compare drugs and exotics? We are trying to find away to make everyone happy and be able to keep these exotics that ARE here already, not get everyone overdosed.

Kane


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of fishing during the school holidays....


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Keeping exotic snakes doesn't make you go off your nut and loose it and spend all your money on them and get addicted .. oh wait.
> 
> I don't see why people compare drugs and exotics? We are trying to find away to make everyone happy and be able to keep these exotics that ARE here already, not get everyone overdosed.
> 
> Kane


 
I wasn't comparing drugs and exotics, just trying to show how sound the argument of "they are already here, so lets make them legal'' is.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

POPCORN PLZ.... go jungle go jungle lol sorry im not helping am i????

I'm with the "why bother with exotics" people co swe have awesome snakes.... 

Although seems there was no arguement from mrspike on inks post????

Yes they are here.... perhaps we need a process of finding them and sending them back or to zoo's wildlife parks etc that are alot more effective than the ones that we have in place....

Sorry this post seems a bit scattered.... like my head today....damn ppl on holidays making my job twice as hard lol...

Ok no more talking for me....


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Yeah cane toads were researched too and we have rabbits foxes etc, NO to exotics and the nasties they bring with them like OPMV



They were just introduced, foxes and rabbits were released here just for sport, cane toads where here to help with farming. They obviously didn't research the toads if they didn't know that the beetles and the toads have different seasons (I'm 90% sure thats the reason why they didn't work out). OPMV and IBD are already here? Maybe if we legalize exotics we can find out where it is coming from and stop it? Every decision that society makes will effect something else, no matter what.

What do we know? We know exotics are here, we know they are popular, we know there is a demand for them, we know we wont get rid of them, and we know the plan of action now isn't working. So what can we do to fix this? Make them legal, get a number out there for them all, get a licensing system going before someone gets hurt, before they are out of control and there is nothing we can do. You guy's are thinking of the cure, we are thinking of the prevention.

Kane


----------



## DiamondAsh (Apr 24, 2007)

*Off Topic: How do i go about cooking a corn snake with the rest of tonights dinner ? Do I steam or boil ?  *


----------



## nickamon (Apr 24, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Off Topic: How do i go about cooking a corn snake with the rest of tonights dinner ? Do I steam or boil ?  *


 
Go the pan-fry. :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> They were just introduced, foxes and rabbits were released here just for sport, cane toads where here to help with farming. They obviously didn't research the toads if they didn't know that the beetles and the toads have different seasons (I'm 90% sure thats the reason why they didn't work out). OPMV and IBD are already here? Maybe if we legalize exotics we can find out where it is coming from and stop it? Every decision that society makes will effect something else, no matter what.
> 
> What do we know? We know exotics are here, we know they are popular, we know there is a demand for them, we know we wont get rid of them, and we know the plan of action now isn't working. So what can we do to fix this? Make them legal, get a number out there for them all, get a licensing system going before someone gets hurt, before they are out of control and there is nothing we can do. You guy's are thinking of the cure, we are thinking of the prevention.
> 
> Kane


 
The problem with cane toads has nothing to do with beetles, it's the fact that they eat just about anything and have barely any predators here.
Yes OPMV and IBD are here but how on earth is legalising exotics going to help in the fight?
Even if exotics were legalised there will still be a black market just as there is for native pythons, it will only futher increase their number and the problems they bring. Having some on license won't solve anything it will only make things worse.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

if the exotics were able to be put on a licence wouldnt that encourage ppl to illegally import them??? just a thought....


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Even if exotics were legalised there will still be a black market just as there is for native pythons,



i agree


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> The problem with cane toads has nothing to do with beetles, it's the fact that they eat just about anything and have barely any predators here.
> Yes OPMV and IBD are here but how on earth is legalising exotics going to help in the fight?
> Even if exotics were legalised there will still be a black market just as there is for native pythons, it will only futher increase their number and the problems they bring. Having some on license won't solve anything it will only make things worse.



Not making it legal to breed them, but make it legal for ones that are here already to be kept. There is a black market for everything, but what government is doing now obviously isn't working, why not give another option a shot?

Kane


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

geez, i went to sleep and look what i missed, i cant even be bothered reading this atm lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 24, 2007)

NO SLEEPING!!! i want to sleep.... im so jealous lol


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

my little tawny is sick and thought it would be best if i slept that way i wuldnt b thinking bout it insted had crazy dreams, aint doing that again


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> my little tawny is sick and thought it would be best if i slept that way i wuldnt b thinking bout it insted had crazy dreams, aint doing that again


 
i have plenty of dreams like that lol. hope your tawny gets better...


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> The problem with cane toads has nothing to do with beetles



Hmm. So the fact they were introduced 70 odd years ago to control the scarab beetle isn't correct?

Or what about that when the beetles larvae are about there are no cane toads about?

or that they can't jump high enough to get the adult beetles?

IsK


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Hmm. So the fact they were introduced 70 odd years ago to control the scarab beetle isn't correct?
> 
> Or what about that when the beetles larvae are about there are no cane toads about?
> 
> ...


 
I know they were introduced to control the cane beetle, but even if they ate the cane beetle into extinction they would still be a huge problem due to the fact they eat just about anything and have little population control.


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> I know they were introduced to control the cane beetle, but even if they ate the cane beetle into extinction they would still be a huge problem due to the fact they eat just about anything and have little population control.



Yes I know that however you stated that they had _nothing_ to do with cane toads.

IsK


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

No, I said the PROBLEM with cane toads has nothing to do with them


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> No, I said the PROBLEM with cane toads has nothing to do with them



Quite obviously it does. The PROBLEM (As you put it) arose from the desire to get rid of/control them. However poor research led to an all new problem (Although not new now) to emerge from that negligence.

This "new" problem has_ very little_ to do with the beetles now though. I believe this is the point you are trying to make?

IsK


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol, yes thats the one.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 24, 2007)

I've seen this movie before.

Several times.



Hix


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 24, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> The problem with cane toads has nothing to do with beetles, it's the fact that they eat just about anything and have barely any predators here.
> .



That is quite true.
It affects the whole food chain.There has been recent studies showing the increase in crocodile population.The cause was later discovered to be that Goannas (which usually eat alot of croc eggs) have been eating the cane toads and dying.So obviously the crocs population increases due to less predators.This is just one example, so what happens if we do introduce another foregin predator? (yes, i know some people have them secreted away already)

Oh, and corn snakes taste nothing like corn!!!!


----------



## finny (Apr 24, 2007)

back to first page is it really true that when corn snakes become adults they preduce poision on there skin coz a couple of weeks ago i went to a zoo and touched 1 and it looked like an adult. :shock:


----------



## Hickson (Apr 24, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Not making it legal to breed them, but make it legal for ones that are here already to be kept.
> 
> Kane



Kane,

There are a small handful of reptile keepers in NSW and Vic. who have some exotics on an Exotics License. These licenses were issued during an amnesty several years ago and will never be issued again. The licenses list exactly what exotics and how many of each the holder has. They cannot breed them, sell them or give them away. If they want to get rid of them, they have to give them to the authorities (who give them to another Exotics License Holder).

However, it has been found that some holders of Exotics Licenses will deliberately breed and sell the offspring.

So you can't say just issue licenses to hold, and expect people not to breed them, because they will. Licensing does nothing to help solve the problem, it only makes it the problem worse (while satisfying the desires of those that want to keep exotics).



Hix


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 24, 2007)

Hixxy, I promise if a license becomes available and I get a red tail boa (oh I wish I could) I promise I wont breed them


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 24, 2007)

I reckon that no exotics should become legal unless very strict guidelines com into play....there are people who cant even take care of the most simple of reptiles cos there is no course to get the license,,,so could you imagine a group of amatures or people who dont really care about the animals or environment, having exotic pets!!!?

If they escaped or were let go into the wild if the owner lost interest....the effects would be disasterous on the environment.....If we cant learn from the pests we have now then we are being very ignorent and its not good enough....
The environment shouldnt be jerperdised because "we" want a couple more different species to keep.....its just not good enough...and there are plenty in australia already

Also you cant solve the problem of black market animals just by legalising it....thats the slack way out...and weve been slack for too long

thats my little winge and i hope people can understand my point and consider it....


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 24, 2007)

Jaguar jungles and Malaysian blood pythons r illegally available already and nothing anyone can do abt it.....I recon the government should realize this and just legalize them cos then they would have more control over what’s coming into this country and I would luv to have some of them....... The only thing keeping me off is I would loose my collection and my license if I got into trouble........


----------

